# Where did u get your dog name ?



## kezia14

Just curious and interest with that question...:scratchch

Probably i got Simba's name from his posture he looks like Simba The Lion King,,,:yipee:

So where did you get thename of your dog ?


----------



## Merlins mom

The breeder put a bandana on Merlin before we picked him up. It had suns, moons and stars on it. My hubby thought he looked liked Merlin the magician. It stuck! 

:rockon:


----------



## Lexie's Mom

thinking we had this thread before too but it's a fun one so i'll join in.


Lexie came from Alexis on General Hospital. LOL 


Crap Bag well he came from FRIENDS and princess consuela banana hammock

Hooch came from Turner and Hooch and he just looks like a Hooch (no offense human Hooch)


----------



## sharlin

Alas~they all got adopted with names already attached.


----------



## Gwen

Oliver - the show Oliver Twist was a favourite of mine and my Oliver lives up to the pickpocketing actions of the real Oliver Twist. My Ollie will pickpocket anything he can out of your bathrobe pocket, your purse, etc, etc. If we can't find something, we just say "OLIVER"!!!!!!!!!

Now, Nygel,......... you must promise not to say anything to my husband about this!!!!!!!:crossfing I had a secret teenage crush on a boy named "Nygel" who spent the summers at his grandparents' cottage that was close to our family cottage. (The funny thing is that I actually met Nygel just 2 weeks ago at the cottage after not seeing him for over 30 years!!!!!! The crush is gone!:yuck


----------



## Judi

*My dogs came with their first names.*

I added middle names.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Yes, this thread was covered some months back, but who cares? Its a fun thread anyway!

SunnyRose was born here in my kitchen, only female in the litter. I gave all the puppies names and hers was Rosie and she had a little pink thread around her neck. When she was 8 weeks old we decided to keep her but she didn't fit her name. One day she and I were out in the dogrun and she was jumping and playing like a little nut. I said "boy, you are the sunniest little puppy I have ever had!" Bingo, her name was born -- SUNNYROSE

Jasmine got her name through television. The morning we were to leave to pick her up from the breeder hubby was watching the channel 7 morning news. I had my short list of names ready to go with us to the breeder. Every morning the weather girl on this channel has a segment called Weather Sketcher of the Day. Kids send in their drawings to be shown on tv. The weather sketcher for this morning was a little girl named JASMINE WOLFE. Jasmine was on my list of names for the puppy and our LAST NAME IS WOLFE! Hubby yelled into the bathroom, "we have the puppys name!"

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Lexie's Mom said:


> Lexie came from Alexis on General Hospital. LOL
> 
> 
> Crap Bag well he came from FRIENDS and princess consuela banana hammock
> 
> Hooch came from Turner and Hooch and he just looks like a Hooch (no offense human Hooch)


So Lisa....how about some pics of your crew....??? We haven't seen them for a WHILE....  

Carson's name was picked because.....we liked it.  Nothing special there...


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

That is a good question....I don't really know. I got Bailey first and just always liked the name. I also like Bailey's Irish Cream Liquor too, but I think that is a coincidence, LOL. They when we got Bentley he was going to be named Barnum, like Barnum & Bailey's circus....but that didn't stick and we still wanted a name that began with "B".:


----------



## cubbysan

My husband is a big NE Patriot's fan, so Brady is named after the Pat's quarterback - Tom Brady. His registered name is Twin-Beau-D's Quarterback Blitz.

I think he is just about the only athlete that my girl's know.


----------



## IvanD

TV SHOW! Well not entirely but that's where I first heard of the name, Micah.


----------



## MotherHen

My BridgeKids
Hoagy was named after the golden from Jimmy Buffett's book "Where's Joe Merchant?"
Maggie was short for Magnolia...a great southern name...she was born on a early Sunday morning when all our magnolia's were in bloom.

Now Mr Wilson & Rocky
Wilson real name before I rescued him was Woody...his foster mom changed his name to Wilson..cause every time she would look and talk to him..she thought of the movie that Tom Hanks was in the "Castaway" and the ball that he named Wilson
Rocky's name has not been changed...there are days that he is called "The Rockster"

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## dogsbestfriend

Got Miley's name from the Disney show Hannah Montana (starring Miley Cyrus). My daughter is a big fan of the show and we watch every night. We were originally going to name her Hannah, but decided on Miley 'cause it was different.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Tucker's name came from him falling asleep as a pup as soon as anyone picked him up, mom said "Look, he's all tuckered out, thats so cute" therefore Tucker came about. To this day you can still find him napping around often :


----------



## Faith's mommy

sharlin said:


> Alas~they all got adopted with names already attached.


ditto - 

and, you know, i was thinking about it - i've never named a pet before. they always have had a name when i got them. :


----------



## RickGibbs

Samson...biblical....picked the name when I was ten years old... Cosmo came with his name.


----------



## goldensmum

Ginny got her name because we intended having her speyed when she was old enough and hubby said she would be a virgin. Holly got hers because when i first saw her at 2 days old we were going on holiday the next day. People think she was born at christmas but she was actually born in june.


----------



## TheHooch

Ours are named after bodies of water. I have grown up and always lived closed to water so their AKC names are after Rivers, streams or lakes.


----------



## Emmysourgolden

The boys were super little when we got Emmy. We were discussing names and one of them said 'Sara' which is my name. I said, 'oh that would be really confusing having two Sara's' then said how it would be like having two Aunt Monica's or two Aunt Emily's. (My sister's). As soon as I said Aunt Emily they both were like "NEMMY, NEMMY!" That's what they called my little sister who they still love to pieces. So we named her Emmy....actually Nemmy...lol


----------



## ocean

I had a few names in mind but I really liked Muffin, it sounds so cute.I do thinks she's the only Muffin in Belgium.
Emma, well, she's really my husband's dog so he had to pick the name. When I put her on my lap, I thought, Emma but didn't say anything.
We got home and all wrote names down. My husband took the lists, looked two minutes and said : ...Emma.


----------



## Chaucer and Mom

I'm an English teacher. So I decided to use names with literary associations for my last two dogs. My Golden who is at the bridge, was named Webster, after the dictionary. Chaucer, since he's an English Golden is named after Geoffrey Chaucer, the writer. Garrett came to me from rescue with his name. And although I keep thinking I'd like to change it, his name seems to suit him just fine.


----------



## DebsiLou

My Lexie came home from Dirk's Fund with the name Lexus. Her brother, Beamer, (get the car connection?) came over with his foster mom, Mary. She called out, "Lexie Looooou!" That's how she became Lexie/Lexie Lou. I just happen to have the name DebsiLou so...perfect!


----------



## rosemary

arnie was named after arnold swarzernegger is that how ya spell it not my choice ofname has to be said but he already had his name


----------



## Sunny Delight

IvanD said:


> TV SHOW! Well not entirely but that's where I first heard of the name, Micah.


From Heroes?


----------



## Sunny Delight

My sister in law has a black mix (kinda looks like a flatcoat) and we see them a lot so when I knew we were getting a golden, I wanted to give her a name that went with his. His name is Midnite, so I decided to go with Sun, or Sunshine. One day, Sunny Delight just popped into my mind. I loved it! So she is officially Stagestop's Sunny Delight. Little did I know that people would wonder if she was a boy or girl because of the name Sonny! 

And Mister, well, he came with that name. I really didn't like it, but we'd fostered him a month before deciding to keep him, and the kids just wanted to stick with it. It's embarrasing when I call him in public around men "Hey, Mister!!"


----------



## ginger-ly

My little sister named her Ginger for us, she felt like such a big girl. I added on ginger-ly, it just came out of my mouth one day and it stuck.


----------



## carrie

I got Carrie's name- Carolina from one movie-"Fantaghiro" ( Fantaghirò series - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ) .Carolina is Fantaghiro's sister.When I was little child I loved fairytales like that.
But in her pedigree they didn't wrote Carolina with "C" - and she became Zia Karolina.
"Zia" is from other movie- named "The mysterious cities of gold" ( The Mysterious Cities of Gold - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ).


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I had dog called Micah- I just liked it because it's an old name and he was a Saluki...

Zander was the last name of a crush of mine in middle school... lol


----------



## Rosco's Mom

Rosco came from The Dukes Of Hazzard.....one of my boyfriend's favourite shows.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Rosco's Mom said:


> Rosco came from The Dukes Of Hazzard.....one of my boyfriend's favourite shows.


I love it.... I worked with a guy who had a St. Bernard named Rosco P. Coltrane


----------



## Thor's Mom

We wanted a strong name so Thor came from the norse god of thunder. His 2nd name is Valentino because he's such a lover and his 3rd Forester came from his love of sticks


----------



## Ash

Well, I named Kali because I could not think of another name and it just seemed to suit her. Plus she is from California I just thought Cali may be corny. Tux is a play off her registered name "Blk Ty Opt'l" Ty was boring so her name is Tux. I have little imagination. 

Ash


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Maggie just because we liked the name. Penny because she is copper colored and I loved the thought that "Penny's from Heaven"...... you'd have to be of a certain age to know the song--lol. One of her nicknames is "Party Penny" and she fits that to a "T". Cody was Ranger when we adopted him but we wanted him to have a fresh start, with no remembrances of his wicked past...... again, we thought it fit him.


----------



## sharlin

All of NorCal Pack came with names already attached~And they seem to fit.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe

My turn, where to start...lol...my childhood dog, Sheba, was a black lab mix...the vet told us probably with setter of some kind...I was 12 what did I know...my brother wanted a name from the bible and settled on Sheba...it did fit her. She looked like a black golden...now that I know a little bit more about dogs I would say she probably had flat coated retriever in her...that is what she looked like...

My first golden was named by my daughters who were 3 and 5 at the time and the lion king was popular so it was Nala, she was the same color...Phoebe is named for Phoebe on Friends...yes her name is Phoebe Buffay...Bogart came with the name Simon...to me, it didn't fit him he was just too goofy for that so I thought Bogart was a good fit and we could call him Bogey, which was kind of goofy...low and behold we mostly call him Bo or Bo Bo cuz that is just what he is, a big Bo Bo...lol:bowl:


----------



## Debles

My oldest golden Selka is named after a Ljutic prototype shotgun. My husband was reading his Shotgun magazine and I saw the name in an ad. I thought it was pretty. His registered name is Sandhill's Goldust Selka.
Our other boy's name is Gunner which seems self explanatory. But my cousin asked me if he was named for Gunnar the Norse God! : )


----------



## hirosmom

Well mine and DH's favorite show is Heroes and there is a character on there that is the sweetest person ever who just wants to help people, named Hiro Nakamura. When we picked our puppy out, it just came to my head without even thinking about it and I said 'I want to name him Hiro' and so we did lol. After we talked about it we just thought it was a good name, it fit a Golden. People are always thinking his name is 'Hero' and so now I just say 'His name is Hiro, H-I-R-O'  .
We've always named our animals without even thinking about it. I don't really like naming animals after the way they look or personality so whatever pops into my head is their name... just seems right I guess. 
My Pom's name is Simone, and I have two cats Kenzie and Lyric. 
Wow long answer


----------



## goldenmomof3

Neat thread .... I'll play along ...

Dakota - we just liked the name and his registered name had to have the word "CLEAR" in it so we registered it as "CLEAR THE DECKS".

Lacey - her litter theme had to be a city so we named her "VICTORIA'S SECRET" and called her Lacey (it was going to be Lacey or Teddi)

Rumor - her registered name had to have the word "FIRE" so I named her "SPREADING LIKE WILDFIRE" and figured a rumor spreads like wildfire. Right?

Spirit - her litter theme was the word "HOLIDAY" so I named her "BEWITCHING HOLIDAY" since she was the orange girl in the litter and named her Spirit. The name fits!

Lamb Chop - named her that because at 8 weeks she looked like the puppet Lamb Chop. We then had to figure out a registered name. Lamb Chop has a ton of hair at almost 6 months and she is so sweet so her name is still befitting.


----------



## dana

I was on my way to pick comet up and i looked up and it was dark outside and i saw a comet fly over the truck and it just poped into my head and stayed there but now his nick name is comie


----------



## Jazzys Mom

goldenmomof3 said:


> Neat thread .... I'll play along ...
> 
> Dakota - we just liked the name and his registered name had to have the word "CLEAR" in it so we registered it as "CLEAR THE DECKS".
> 
> Lacey - her litter theme had to be a city so we named her "VICTORIA'S SECRET" and called her Lacey (it was going to be Lacey or Teddi)
> 
> Rumor - her registered name had to have the word "FIRE" so I named her "SPREADING LIKE WILDFIRE" and figured a rumor spreads like wildfire. Right?
> 
> Spirit - her litter theme was the word "HOLIDAY" so I named her "BEWITCHING HOLIDAY" since she was the orange girl in the litter and named her Spirit. The name fits!
> 
> Lamb Chop - named her that because at 8 weeks she looked like the puppet Lamb Chop. We then had to figure out a registered name. Lamb Chop has a ton of hair at almost 6 months and she is so sweet so her name is still befitting.


Oh, that is soooooo neat! You have a story behind all their names!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## RoxyNoodle

Roxy's Kennel same is Shardorma Snow Princess :heartbeat (it had snowed quite heavily and early at the when she was a tiny pup - which was unusual for here) I made the associate between snow sports / snow sports wear and 'Roxylife ' sprang into my mind. We were on the way back after meeting her and I just said 'Roxy'. We all went silent while we thought about it and almost agreed there and then. Then a few days before we were due to pick her up I suggested Noodle, which we really liked. But on the morning I went to go get her, as soon as I saw her I called her Roxy and I absolutely love her name. People always buy me Roxy presents now, and I take pictures if ever I see a big sign saying it.


----------



## RoxyNoodle

Oops Double post!


----------



## Farley Rocks!

This is fun! Farley was my Grandfathers last name  My breeder used the word CLASS as their "liter word"...I had no idea that there even was a liter word.... So his registered name is Schoolhouse In a CLASS Of His Own...which reminded me of my Grandfather who passed some years earlier....He was the most amazing man and was always in a class of his own


----------



## Angel the dog

From the Internet...


----------



## Hyzerdad

We named our pup Hyzer. It's a term in the sport of disc golf. It means the tendency for a thrown disc to fade opposite the direction of it's spin when it slows down. 

I play a lot of disc golf and after he gets all his shots and grows a bit he'll be out on the course with me all the time. It was the name me, my wife and son could agree on and we all thought it was different and sounded cool.

So far a few nicknames are popping up...

Hyzerman, Heismen, Heisenberg.


----------



## abradshaw71

Cedar Lane's Lady Abigail - She was my first golden. I got her for Christmas when I was 13. Always wanted a golden named Lady but it just didn't fit her. After 24 hours of calling her "puppy" our neighbor came over to meet her and told me that his first yellow lab was named Abby. We loved the name and it fit her perfectly. We added Lady to her registered name and Cedar Lane is the name of the road I grew up on.

Cedar Lane's Golden Emma - I had several names picked out for my next golden. When I went to pick her out from the litter, she just looked like an Emma and not any of the other names I had come up with. Stayed with Cedar Lane in the registered name and Golden comes from the breeders line of names. I called her Emma Jo most of the time. Still miss that girl so much after three years.

Cedar Lane's Windsong Josie - My current golden. My dad wanted me to name her Emma #2.  Again, I had several names picked out and my sister kept nixing them. Next time, I won't listen to her!  My cousins had told me they liked the name Josie. A good friend of theirs had a GSP named Josie. Once I said it out loud and looked at her, it just seemed to fit. I think it's safe to say that all of my goldens will now have Cedar Lane in their registered name and Windsong was part of the breeder's name. Josie is called Josie Mae, but my dad prefers to call her Jose'.  

I have my next golden's name picked out, but I'm not sharing that with anyone.  Hoping Josie is with me for a very long time (currently 3 years old), so the name will not be needed for a while.


----------



## RobT

All of our pets get named after streets in the Seattle area. The list for Olive's name was down to Olive or Madison. We've had cats named Dexter, Fremont, and Hobart over the last couple of decades.


----------



## Burd

I got Dixie when I was 15 after discussing it with my parents, giving up riding lessons, and promising to keep up with all costs associated with her upkeep (which I'm proud to say, I'm still doing).
Originally, I was going to name her Felicity (Feli for short) but it just didn't fit her. And everyone in the family and our friends seemed to get tongue tied trying to say it!
So, having a love for the South, I named her Dixie. Easy to say, fit her to a 'T', and she responded well to shorter name.


----------



## murphy1

Our last four dogs have Irish names....Casey, Kelly, Shamus and Murphy.


----------



## Eowyn

Most of mine haven't had any particular reason for their name, other than they seemed to fit the puppy.

I am thinking about using Jaedyn (pronounced Jade-in) as a call name on my next puppy. It means God Hears and that is rather personal since a family member recently lost most of her hearing and we are trusting God to hear and answer our cries to heal her. Plus I love the name.


----------



## Shellbug

Originally we were getting a female. Her name was going to be willow. It changed and we were getting a little boy. This was our list 
Caesar 
Thor 
Titian 
Opie 
Dakota
Jasper 
Kobe 
Moose 
Oto (auto)
Thor was the one for us. Seemed strong as he was the biggest pup. Fits him perfectly 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

All my dogs' names, past and present, just popped in my head and stuck - no specific reasoning behind it.


----------



## goldenca

My puppy's litter had a police theme. (One of the people getting a puppy was a policeman) So, instead of calling the puppies by their color names (like red girl), all the puppies got a police related name and my puppy was called Ticket. Before I got her I was going to name her Skye, but she did not look like a Skye and she came to her name, Ticket, so I kept it. Now that she is in agility I call her my speeding Ticket.


----------



## Burd

goldenca said:


> My puppy's litter had a police theme. (One of the people getting a puppy was a policeman) So, instead of calling the puppies by their color names (like red girl), all the puppies got a police related name and my puppy was called Ticket. Before I got her I was going to name her Skye, but she did not look like a Skye and she came to her name, Ticket, so I kept it. Now that she is in agility I call her my speeding Ticket.


Haha, d'aw, that's neat! ^-^


----------



## alphadude

Hyzerdad said:


> We named our pup Hyzer. It's a term in the sport of disc golf. It means the tendency for a thrown disc to fade opposite the direction of it's spin when it slows down.
> 
> I play a lot of disc golf and after he gets all his shots and grows a bit he'll be out on the course with me all the time. It was the name me, my wife and son could agree on and we all thought it was different and sounded cool.
> 
> So far a few nicknames are popping up...
> 
> Hyzerman, Heismen, Heisenberg.


Why not teach him to catch hyzers...not with golf discs at first though.

I actually love the heisenberg nickname...am a huge brba fan.


----------



## shelbers554

One of my coworkers suggested that Sadie was a pretty name for a golden! I looked up puppy names that afternoon and Sadie was the only name that "stuck"!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Argos&Reay48

Our boy is Argos from the Odyssey. My husband loves Greek mythology. Argos is Odysseus' dog and when he went on an odyssey for many years when he returned, Argos was the only one who recognized him. 
Our girl Reay is named after Ryan Hunter-Reay who is a racecar driver (a cute one at that!). I've loved racing for years and when I met my (now) husband he got into it as well so my Reay is bound to be a race fan too! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamm

Ever since I could remember I always wanted a Golden retriever named "Joey" I thought it was such a cute name for a little ball of golden fluff.. 2 years before I got Joey, my parents got me a stuffed golden retriever so I named him Joey.. then once I was told I was finally good to get a dog... Joey was what I knew I always wanted. I also wanted another "J" name to go with it to match his kitty brother, Jesse James. So I played with other shorter J names and Jax sounded good with Joey... so Joey Jax he became!


----------



## Huddle

Huddle because we love football and my husband walked in with him while I was watching a chargers game. Here's his new collar and tag. 

And the next pic explains my other dog's name.


----------



## tippykayak

Argos&Reay48 said:


> Our boy is Argos from the Odyssey. My husband loves Greek mythology. Argos is Odysseus' dog and when he went on an odyssey for many years when he returned, Argos was the only one who recognized him.
> Our girl Reay is named after Ryan Hunter-Reay who is a racecar driver (a cute one at that!). I've loved racing for years and when I met my (now) husband he got into it as well so my Reay is bound to be a race fan too!


Awww! My dog Gus was actually named Argus (Latin spelling) after the same dog! He's the most loyal dog in all of literature, and the scene where he recognizes Odysseus (and Odysseus him) is so sad, because Odysseus is in disguise, so he can't reveal that Argus knows him, and Argus is too old to get up and come to him.



> But when he knew he heard
> Odysseus’ voice nearby, he did his best
> to wag his tail, nose down, with flattened ears,
> having no strength to move nearer his master.
> And man looked away,
> wiping a salt tear from his cheek...
> (_Odyssey_, Fitzgerald trans.)


----------



## Ivy's Mom

We got Ivy's name from a book, the character was named Ivy and very mischievous, the name seems to fit!


----------



## randomBvR

I rescued Posie at 6 months. Her original owners named her "Posey" after the Giants baseball player Buster Posey. She knew her name and I didn't have the heart to change it, but I did change the meaning from baseball to the flower.


----------



## shadow22x

Pongo- 101 dalmations I was 5 and it was my favorite movie he was a poodle pekinese mix 
Bella- I originally wanted posh but my sister a twilight fan pushed bella and it fits her she's a poodle bichon mix 
Shadow - my golden who picked me I went to visit the breeder with my friend getting a puppy and he was unspoken for and he came right up to me knew I was a sucker who'd spoil him like crazy after playing for awhile I picked him up and said want to be my shadow he licked me and he was mine lol yes after homeward bound I lobe that loyal dog in the movie he was just so perfect lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Cuddy- alcohol and part of a boat. Spelling aside 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pamnsla

We are big Saints fans so Brees is named after New Orleans Saints quarterback Drew Brees. Someone who led the Saints to their first Super Bowl and gave the people of New Orleans a much needed distraction and help in rebuilding. A great athlete and an even better person.

Registered name; Who Dat's Big Easy Brees


----------



## Annerose95

Freddie got named after my God, Freddie Mercury ;P 
Anne

(Can't you see the similarities ???)















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oskiesmom

We live in Fl now but are from Tennessee where the Vols are everything. The greatest football coach in the history of the university was Gen Neyland. He had the defense to yell Oskie, Oskie if they got a turnover. He was quoted as saying he wished his football players could catch the ball as well as his dog, Oskie. So our boys official name is...Neylands Winning Edge (Oskie)


----------



## Bentleysmom

I have NO idea. I picked him up at 3 weeks and said "You look like a Bentley" he was a lil tank. That became his name.


----------



## maggiesmommy

Maggie came from one of those puppy broker websites where they match you with "a loving Amish family with a litter of loving cared for puppies"...yeah, I was naive back then...but Maggie was on the website as "Maggie" and, after many phone calls referring to her as "Maggie" it felt strange trying to call her something else (I wanted to name her Aspen after a story I'd heard about a golden who was a search and rescue dog for the World Trade Center on 9/11)


----------



## StealthBomberBass

Stealth got his name because all of my fiancés goldens have always had hunting names. We searched hunting names and then somehow ended up in aircrafts. And that's where stealth bomber bass came from. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EddieWouldGo

Our family surfs so Eddie is named after Hawaiian surfer and life guard Eddie Aikau who died a hero trying to save shipwrecked fishermen off the coast of Hawaii - "Eddie would go" - our Eddie would too...


----------



## dborgers

Since my boy was an underdog, I named him for the main character in the movie "Rudy", a true story about a 5' tall underdog from a lower middle class family whose dream was to play football for Notre Dame, and succeeded.


----------



## RetriverBoys

It took me and my girl friend a week to come up with chase that's because he would always chase us every chance he can


Prince our 5 year old was just a name we came up with and he grew into it I am very happy with both names they fit them so well everywhere we go they compliment their names

Chase sitting on his older brother lol 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=371281&stc=1&d=1396328289


----------



## thorbreafortuna

Thor's name came from Norse mythology, not from the Marvel comic or movie. I had rounded up a list of myth inspired names (I love mythology from different areas of the world). Meanwhile my son had built his own list made up primarily of more typical doggie names, with few exceptions. When we went to look at our lists together, Thor was the only name on both lists. I still hadn't made a final choice, but then these things happened:
1-We found out our golden would be on the reddish spectrum. Contrary to the Marvel Comics depiction, Thor the Norse god of thunder and crops, protector of mankind, was described as a redhead.
2-The day we went to meet him we arrived at the breeder's home in the middle of a raging thunderstorm. 
3-The day I picked him up again a thunderstorm broke out as I arrived at the place (crazy, right?).

At this point we decided that the name was the right name , but we got more confirmation:

4-My Thor was never afraid of thunder his whole first summer.
5-This year on May 8th his first birthday is going to be on a Thursday, Thor's day!


----------



## elly

Manny is from Mannys Chop House..a family favourite place of ours in Florida! Very happy memories there from fabulous visits and it's somewhere we often mention in family discussions :smooch: Happy memories. I also adore adore adore manatees  Manny is not a frequently used name here in UK. A few days before his arrival I also read a story about a rescued old Golden called Manny who died on the first night with his foster Mum, loved and cared for. We felt then Manny was a huge contender as a name as right then it felt the name was meant to be and it would be lovely to name him after him too.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

Mr. Bojangles: Bo was always supposed to be named Tucker. My wife and I had spent a couple years waiting for the time when we could get a Golden. That whole time we both felt that Tucker would be a good name. Then when we finally got a golden, my wife out of nowhere told me that she wanted it to be named Mr. Bojangles. She heard it somewhere and thought it was cute. So Tucker was out the window and Mr. Bojangles it was. 

Bentley: When Bo was sick, we decided to get another golden so that Bo would have a friend to lift his spirits. Unfortunately, Bo didn't make it long enough to ever meet his new buddy. So when we went to pick him up, we wanted a name that started with B to honor Bo. We both liked Bentley and it just seemed to fit because he looked like such a regal little puppy.


----------



## elly

Our pup Manny is named after Mannys Chop House in Florida, a place we love to visit as a family and have many happy memories of re special family times / vacations.. that often come up in family discussions around the table here


----------



## Meekas_Mom

There isn't really a story to Meeka's name. I knew I wanted it to start with M. When I got her I had just recently went to an old mica mine and was stuck between the names Mica and Meeka. Meeka sounded better and it suits her.


----------



## Reese9

Ours is a kind of silly story. The day we picked her up we had been thinking of names and when we brought her home we were hanging out in the front yard/driveway area. A tow hitch on the truck in the driveway's brand was Reese. As soon as I said it, we automatically agreed, Reese it is!


----------



## dborgers

Mr. Bojangles said:


> Mr. Bojangles: Bo was always supposed to be named Tucker. My wife and I had spent a couple years waiting for the time when we could get a Golden. That whole time we both felt that Tucker would be a good name. Then when we finally got a golden, my wife out of nowhere told me that she wanted it to be named Mr. Bojangles. She heard it somewhere and thought it was cute. So Tucker was out the window and Mr. Bojangles it was.


The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band had a hit by that name ...

"I knew a man Bojangles and he'd dance for you ... in worn out shoes ....."


----------



## Daisy's dad

I'd like to have a good epiphany type story for my choice but, I just liked daisy (or as my wife calls her "daisy duke"). I can say I like to call her "lazy dais. When I brought her home my youngest, who was about 5 at the time, asked what her name was. I told him daisy. He said "Why would you name her lazy?" I said "No, Daisy" So, she became lazy daisy (or lazy dais).


----------



## Annie Klacks

Went with one of the more common names for a female, but she just looked like a Maggie.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Amber was named after the tree LiquidAmber, Maddie is from Madrone, another tree.


----------



## BanjosPal

Banjo.
I play the banjo and naming our golden banjo could not have fit him better. 

"A banjo is happy"

;-)


----------



## Eclipse

Penny - from The Big Bang Theory. It's the only name my family could agree on. It was between that and Pepsi - which I thought was an ill fitting name.


----------



## Dave92

favorite character from a tv show when i was little


----------



## Atis

JP and David were released from the guide dog puppy program, aka career change dogs. Generally puppies are named by sponsors who make a minimum $8,000 donation. We don't know the history of David's name but we do know that at one time his name was Harry according to the vet documents we received with him when we adopted him. We had heard that JP was named by the foundation after a child who had tried to raise enough to name a puppy but came up short on the minimum donation. Rather than blow off the kid and his donation the foundation accepted what he had collected and named a puppy after him (JP) in his honor. We could have renamed them but chose to keep their names as a showing of respect to those generous enough to make those donations.


----------



## GoldenSkies

I wanted Winnie and DH wanted Chester... so we had to meet in the middle. Ended up with a very long name (Winchester) but we usually just call him Chester so I guess DH got his way afterall :


----------



## lloyddobler

Lloyd was named after my favorite character in my favorite movie... Lloyd Dobler from "Say Anything". Most will remember the Peter Gabriel song, "In Your Eyes" which was popular ~ 25 years ago.


----------



## Zach

My boy is named after the guitarist Django Reinhardt.


----------



## TheSuttons823

Our pup is named Jack, after my husband's late great-grandfather. They were very close and he had many Goldens during his lifetime. It seemed fitting, as well as a wonderful way to honor and remember him


----------



## rabernet

We got Noah a few weeks after we lost our Bridge girl, Diamond. If we had gotten a girl, I wanted to name her Ruby to keep with the gem theme and would have likely nicknamed her Ruby Roo. 

We were driving home after meeting Noah for the first time, and were throwing out names of service dogs I'd worked with that we'd liked, and then I mentioned the name Noah (not one of the service dogs), and that name stuck. And it's also come to mean a new beginning after the loss of our beloved Diamond.


----------



## Steadfast

Stryker was named after our son who we lost. Eric was a Ranger and his team was Stryker and with his love of animals and his love for his team we felt Stryker was fitting for our Stryker as we are training for therapy of wounded soldiers and veterans in our sons name.


----------



## aesthetic

Kaizer was named after my great-grandmother's rescue. She spelled it the German way, Kaiser. My great-grandmother was diagnosed with Alzheimer's and only remembered her sons, my mother and me. I was about a year when she passed.


----------



## KW812

My boy, Jax, got his name from the golden-haired Ingo Rademacher's character on General Hospital! :


----------



## KW812

My younger boy got his name, Crosby, from Sid the Kid!


----------



## KW812

Ahh, Steadfast... what a sweet tribute!! <3


----------



## SunnynSey

I named my boy Seymour because I wanted to honor the land of the Golden retrievers (Scotland) and Seymour kept coming up as a Scottish male name everywhere I looked. Sunny was named in honor of her sire Storm, hence her registered name Sunshine After the Storm. Stella we named in keeping with the "S" theme we had kind of going on.


----------



## goldlover68

Her mothers name is HRCH Topbrass *Foxy* Roxy JH and her fathers name is Choctaw's *Yukon* Copper Penny MH MNH WCX*** therefore her name is:

Yukon's Golden Fox SH WCX

Sorry, I had to put her titles on her name


----------



## RSB1982

Our puppy Indiana, (or Indy as we call him) was named after Indiana Jones. Hubby is a college professor and loves the movies. We also thought it quite fitting that Indiana Jones took his name from the family dog.... A little tidbit revealed the end of the third movie.


----------



## Sarge's dad

My boy was named after my cousin, a BIG dog lover. His AKC name was Det. Sgt. Wm. G.
Wagner Jr. But we just called him Sarge.
I MISS OU MY BOY!
Buddy


----------



## Seren

Hi, my pup Lace who is now an angel, I called her Lace because my other pup was smooth looking and well Lace had 'lace' on her... so it was Holly and Lace 
Then Harry was after Prince Harry.. after all he was royalty lol...
and I had a boy called Dapper many years ago... he did look very dapper when I first went to look at the litter so that was his name...


----------



## dborgers

Rudy was named "Rugar" by his original family - like the gun. I love the movie "Rudy", about an underdog who wants to play football for Notre Dame. Since I adopted an 'underdog' - whose people threw him outside, without feeding him, at 4 months to fend for himself out in the country - it seemed like the perfect name ... and one he's lived up to. Underdog no more


----------



## NC Dogs

My pup is named after Faron Woods from Legend of Zelda.
My daughters picked it.


----------



## gypsymama

My baby came with his name from his previous owners, Maximus. Funny thing is though my first dog as a kid was named Max and this is the first real family dog we've ever had. Now we've had strays show up that we nursed back to health and rehomed or we've cared for family dogs etc but this is the first dog we've ever set out to get on our own to keep. So I think it's kind of sweet that he's my kids' first dog and has the same name as my first dog.


----------



## amy22

My golden angel ... Sandy Beaches...I lived in Florida when I got her. Miss her every day...
Misty Morning...I got her when I lived in California
Holly Belle...she was born on Christmas morning.


----------



## NC Dogs

Well, I think mine is pretty self explanatory...
I'm not all that creative I guess.


----------



## NewfieMom

NC Dogs said:


> Well, I think mine is pretty self explanatory...
> I'm not all that creative I guess.


I visited your homepage, *NC Dogs*, to find out what your dog's name was. Whether or not it is creative, I would like to know.

My dogs' names have not been terribly creative. Our childhood dog was one we "inherited" when her owner died. We had taken care of her and her daughter when her owner went away on trips because her owner was a colleague of my father. So we knew her well when she became ours. She was a red spaniel. I do not believe she was a purebred Cocker Spaniel, but she was red and gentle and beautiful. A Golden Retriever color. She was called, "Dilly". She had been named "Daffodil" because the daffodils were blooming when she was born.

Our first dog after I was married was a Golden Retriever whom we named Britannia and called, "Brit". My husband, who was Italian, was an Anglophile.

Our second dog, a rescue, was a huge, very crazy yellow Lab we got when he was two years old. He had a name that didn't fit him, "Copper". We called him, "Biscuit" because he was biscuit colored, _*not*_ copper colored as our previous two dogs had been! (When our vet first met him, though, he said, "Biscuit? He's a whole loaf of bread!")

Our third dog was really just my dog and my daughter's. She had volunteered for a Great Dane rescue organization when we lived in Virginia and had wanted a Great Dane until she was introduced to Newfoundlands. (I think you get the idea that she likes *BIG *dogs!) (A friend had one who slept with them when she spent the night at the friend's house.) She was intent on getting a Newfie and we ultimately did. We bought a 16 month old male from a wonderful breeder on Cape Cod, a dog that she had planned to use in her program. She had started to show him and he had won some minor shows already. It was clear that he was not going to grow tall enough to become a champion easily, though. So she decided to give him up rather than fight to make him a champion and breed him. And we got Mooncusser Red Sky at Nite, aka Griffin. We kept the name,"Griffin", although it wasn't one we would have chosen. 

He is the most sweet tempered of all the dogs I have owned. Even sweeter than brit, who was an angel. He's just unusual. He cannot be riled. He 's a honey.

NewfieMomhttp://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## NC Dogs

Well, I'm just dense, because I was talking about my name on GRF, not my dogs' names. DUH!

My dog's names are Sammi (standard poodle) and Faron (GR). Sammi came to me with that name. Faron is named after a place in the Legend of Zelda video games.


----------



## JimboGG

I got Jax's name from the T.V show The Son's of Anarchy.


----------



## ddcool

the poodle/terrier cross I had as a child was named by my non animal loving Dad. His only comment when we got her was "I don't care what you call her, she's only trouble to me." We named her Trouble. Our golden retriever Piper is named after the blond star of Orange is the New black. Just liked that name as soon as I heard it. Mind you I had to fight long and hard for that one because DH wanted to name her " Mugsy". Maybe if we get a bulldog one day !


----------



## azzure

Gus is named after Augustus McCrae from TV's Lonesome Dove.


----------



## iansgran

Jaro means springtime in Czech. He was born in April, his mother is Summer, his kennel 4 Seasons. It is pronounced like Yarrow.


----------



## Jud

When I went to pick out and find my 'Cara' in 2003...I was dead seat on the name 'Moira' (a character from a favorite movie and a name I loved) or second choice...'Dulcie' (from a musical I had done for months on tour called 'The Boyfriend') I picked up 'said puppy' and she was without hesitation 'Cara-Mia' ('Dearest one to my heart' ...in Italian)....that was that. The perfect name just came out of my mouth. She couldn't have been anything else but 'Cara'  I bet the same happens to you. Have fun making a list....but you'll know when you hold , for the first time, your new best friend. !!


----------



## HopeMakes5

Hope--because I needed some. Had lost a beautiful golden girl and lost my best boy a few weeks after bringing her home. Hope springs eternal!


----------



## Rilelen

I like to give my pets names that relate to the area where they're from. My cat, Rose, is from Portland (the "City of Roses"). Being down here in Virginia with so much history, Abby is named after Abigail Adams, the presidential first lady! 

(I thought about Martha - for Martha Jefferson - and Dolly - for James Madison, but neitehr seemed quite right!)


----------



## jennretz

Duke was a family choice. I had my heart set on Buddy, but was outvoted. Duke was the one name we all agreed on and it had nothing to do with the Bush's beans commercials. I can't imagine Duke being named anything else 

Charlie was actually named Gallant by the rescue. I was approved by 2 rescues at the same time (one for Gallant and one for a puppy named Charlie). My step-son really wanted the puppy and had a name tag made up to sway me. But then I met Gallant and realized I needed to bring him home. So we named him Charlie Gallant to use the name tag my step-son had gotten him. He's a Charlie through and through


----------



## Jessie&Mom

My Husband and I love "Breaking Bad" and Jesse Pinkman was my favourite character, so we just used the girly version of his name for our girl


----------



## DJdogman

My boyfriend named Derek, he wanted the most plain ordinary human name he could find as he thought it was funny. My daughter was disgusted as she wanted to call him Fluffypants, lol!!
I wanted to call him Falcor, from the Neverending Story.

Charlie was already named when we adopted him and it didn't even cross our minds to change it, so Derek and Charlie it is 




Mr. Bojangles said:


> .....my wife out of nowhere told me that she wanted it to be named Mr. Bojangles. She heard it somewhere and thought it was cute.......


I'm a year late I know, but I'm sure that's what the prisoner called his pet mouse in The Green Mile!!


----------



## mddolson

My wife has named all our dogs except the first one.
She was named by our daughter who was 3 years old at the time.
The puppy with 4 white paws (Husky-Shelty cross) was standing up on her tippy toes, in the window of the pet store.
& so that was her name "Tippy Toes".

Mike D


----------



## Bree's Mom

Bree was easy. Golden's hail from Scotland and Bree was/is a popular Celtic name. Then when we got Bree's sister 3 years later my son and I were having a conflict on what to name her. He wanted Clutch and I wanted Lexi. DH gave the solution N.D. for "New Dog" and both my son and I kind of liked that. I just softened that to Indy


----------



## HolDaisy

Daisy was named after her Mom. Sammy's name actually came from the movie 'The Parent Trap' because it's the golden's name in the film, we were talking about it and it just suited him.


----------



## mmjaxster

My daughter wanted to name him Jack
My husband liked Baxster
And I liked Jaxs , so we combined them and name our little guy Jaxster! ??


----------



## Coby Love

Coby was short for Coburn... A scottish/english name I found in a baby book. I searched these names because Golden's find their heritage in Scotland and England.


----------



## Jud

Her name was going to be Moira but I took one look at that face and out came 'Cara-Mia'












Cara-Mia - My HeartGolden
7/03-7/15


----------



## G-bear

Most of the dogs we've adopted came with names. My husband picked the name Bailey for our golden puppy. He thought it seemed like a good name for a high energy puppy....although if you asked Bailey I think he might tell you his full name is Bailey NO!


----------



## danoon58

My dog Seamus was named after my husband's dad. His named was James and Seamus is Irish for James.


----------



## Ginams

Storm was named by my son. He has an obsession with storm chasing and weather, so Storm it was. Funny thing though, our G. Shepherd at the time (we adopted her at age 5) was terrified of storms so many people found our name amusing where we did not even think of it.


----------



## Jige

Trying this again. I had it all written out and my computer crashed. 

BaWaaJige- Harvesting your dreams that is what I doing able to play the dog games and we are having a good time.

Waasenagozi- Appears to give off light. She is a light he is an angel.

Ashji- to add by one. I added this boy to my family.

Ningaabii anong - evening star. The evening star was right above his head when I first saw this boy.

Redemption - he is my redeemer of the bully breeds. He will give them a good name in my community.


----------



## carolinehansen

I named my little guy Hank after Hank Aaron. Huge baseball fan


----------



## BuddyinFrance

We called him Buddy, totally unoriginally, after watching a family film about an adorable cute Golden named Buddy who played beach volley!! I can't remember the name of the film... maybe you can help me out??????


----------



## BuddyinFrance

General V said:


> Trying this again. I had it all written out and my computer crashed.
> 
> BaWaaJige- Harvesting your dreams that is what I doing able to play the dog games and we are having a good time.
> 
> Waasenagozi- Appears to give off light. She is a light he is an angel.
> 
> Ashji- to add by one. I added this boy to my family.
> 
> Ningaabii anong - evening star. The evening star was right above his head when I first saw this boy.
> 
> Redemption - he is my redeemer of the bully breeds. He will give them a good name in my community.


Redemption is an awesome name...

Do you know the redemption song? Beautiful.


----------



## BuddyinFrance

DJdogman said:


> My boyfriend named Derek, he wanted the most plain ordinary human name he could find as he thought it was funny. My daughter was disgusted as she wanted to call him Fluffypants, lol!!
> I wanted to call him Falcor, from the Neverending Story.
> 
> Charlie was already named when we adopted him and it didn't even cross our minds to change it, so Derek and Charlie it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a year late I know, but I'm sure that's what the prisoner called his pet mouse in The Green Mile!!


And also a song by Robbie Williams!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eowyn

BuddyinFrance said:


> We called him Buddy, totally unoriginally, after watching a family film about an adorable cute Golden named Buddy who played beach volley!! I can't remember the name of the film... maybe you can help me out??????


Air Bud Spikes Back. He has a variety of sports movies. I love them!


----------



## actuallyitsmadi

My pup is named Anna after the Andromeda Galaxy/constellation


...Also I really like Anna Kendrick.


----------



## Coby Love

actuallyitsmadi said:


> My pup is named Anna after the Andromeda Galaxy/constellation
> 
> 
> ...Also I really like Anna Kendrick.


Constellation names are a really good idea!


----------



## FranklinsDad

Franklin, TN was the name of the town we recently had to move from due to my job change. We loved the town and how classy and traditional the name sounds.


----------



## Anele

A House Hunters episode-- Jeff and Gina in Chicago.

Gina had a Yorkie named Kevin. She made all of her house-buying decisons based on Kevin, and none on Jeff. I thought it was funny and ridiculous, and it made my kids laugh. We promised that if we got a dog, we would name him Kevin.

A few years passed, and we were planning for our puppy. No one could agree on a name, so it was unanimously passed to name him Kevin.


----------



## Anele

Jud said:


> When I went to pick out and find my 'Cara' in 2003...I was dead seat on the name 'Moira' (a character from a favorite movie and a name I loved)


One of my daughters is named "Moira"-- people have a terrible time pronouncing it, even with help! My daughter wants to know which movie it is!


----------



## Capt Jack

Thought I had posted on this thread before but guess not. Jacks name was Jack when I got him and that was the name of my Grandfathers lab so we kept it. 
Sweetie got a new life and needed a new name (her original name was Tiki) and everywhere we took her everyone said "She's such a Sweetie" so that's her name and it fits perfectly!


----------



## Jud

Skye is named for the 'Isle of Sky' in Scotland...home of Goldens....also..it just fits her











Cara-Mia- 7/3-7/15 - Forever Heart Golden


----------



## LynnC

Harley was sort of named for the motorcycle. We found ourselves dogless and my husband declared "no more dogs!". Not feeling the same I found us a sweet GR puppy and declared to him "you have 2 Harley's in the garage that I tolerate well this is MY Harley!". He agreed and 3 years later HE wanted another GR and we got Cosmo, names for the movie Moonstruck "Cosmo's moon". Now December 23 we pick up our newest GR puppy and we decided on Luna as an ode to our big boy Cosmo that went to the Rainbow Bridge 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Seren

I must be having a cry-ey sort of day. I read these and cried. I miss my little Lace Talina so very much. I named her because she looked like she had lace on her.. the breeder then called her "Charcoal Lace" on her papers, she wasn't charcoal she was golden. My poor baby was only 14 months old when I lost her to a stupid farm accident.
I now have a gorgeous boy called Master Harry... he thinks he is actually Prince Harry I am sure.... You never get over what made you call your darling furbaby the name that you did hey. xoxox


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Elsa is named after Elsa from the original movie, Born Free. She looked and ran more like a lion cub when we got her, plus having the teeth of a kitten. She still has some cat like traits, like not being a Pleaser dog. It truly suits her.


----------



## Yuki

I had lost my golden girl (not rainbow bridge, more like given away when I was sleeping), I was broken hearted, depressed, angry with the world and didn't know how to live...... 
I couldn't stop crying and dialed a random phone number on my list of golden breeders and he had a tiny pup who had lost his mom, just 27 days old. I felt a connection and decided to get the tiny pup.
He was so small just a few inches tall and weighed 12 ounces. He sat on my palm, so small but after he came home the first thing he did was run, explore and bark (more like squeaky tiny barks)....he instantly brought hope and joy in my life in that moment. I hugged him and kissed him with a promise to stay with him as long as we both are alive. 

He gave me courage to hang on and live. His name is very special, Yuki (yuuki) Johan. Yuuki in Japanese means courage whereas Yuki means snow, I thought of courage falling down on me like beautiful snowflakes.....hence Yuki. Johan is a name I had reserved for my own son, which if lucky maybe born someday in future, which means God is gracious. 

I put a lot of thought in naming him and seriously speaking he is definitely my ray of hope, Ray of sunshine in stormy skies, etc etc.....I love him lots and lots. He always makes me smile and laugh with his antics and goofy actions. Doesn't let me cry. He's my son <3


----------



## ceegee

Duster is named after my husband's favourite car! He was from a litter of two pups. The litter's dam is named after an aircraft, the sire after a car. Duster's litter-mate was named after an aircraft, so we decided to look for a car-related name, to be fair! His name seems appropriate for an agility dog; he's a stocky little pup who carries it well. His registered name is "Tanbark's Leave 'Em In The Dust". We hope it will turn out to be true!


----------



## GoldenLabMix

Wilder is named for the dorm DH and I lived in in college. Plus, he made our life a lot Wilder. So DH had a great intro FB post "Our lives just got a little Wilder."


----------



## Boondox

When we started in rescue 21 years ago we named our rescues after cheeses (Cheddar, Colby, Monterey Jack, etc) so we could keep track of them by year of adoption. When we ran out of cheeses we started using a booze theme (Molson, Killian, Glenfiddich, Tadcaster, Barley, etc). Eventually even the folks at the liquor store couldn't come up with any good unused names, so we gave up the themes. Now we have Tulliver and Kazoo. The next boy will be Chaos or Pandemonium.


----------



## The life of Piper

I got Pipers name from a YouTube video!


----------



## Otis-Agnes

Haylie - Wanted a pretty girl name.
Abby - Wanted another pretty girl name.
Penny - Named after Penny from The Big Bang Theory tv show.
Twinkie - She is a rescue and came with that name.


----------



## dborgers

Rudy: As an underdog rescue, I thought naming him after the title character in the movie "Rudy" (true story about an underdog football player for Notre Dame) would be appropriate.


----------



## KyesDad

We have Mira (Latin preface for Miracle) and Kye (Latin word for Rejoice)


----------



## Wolfeye

I've always loved Rudyard Kipling's "The Jungle Book" so my first dog was named Akela. When she died, my mom and I discovered a little puppy for sale and we bought him. As Akela had been living with my mom (I was in graduate school) I figured this would be her dog, as I was going to get a purebred for my next dog. I didn't want to use one of my "good" Jungle Book names, so I called him Lupo, which is Italian for wolf. Six months later my mom decreed that I will now take ownership of "that dog" and Lupo joined my life. He was my constant companion for the next decade and then some. I even bought him a friend, a yellow Lab. I named him Raja, because, well, none of the Jungle Book names were appropriate. I'd been holding my "best" Jungle Book name for my next black dog. When Lupo died I realized it was his Golden Retriever half (other half was Lab, they said) that made me happiest, so we got Fenris. Fenris is a giant wolf in Norse mythology who breaks his bonds at the end of the world, ushering in Ragnarok. I have no idea why that name got picked. I mean, I like all things wolfish, so I liked the name well enough, but there really was no rhyme nor reason to it. 

After Fenris died this past July, I sought out another Lab-Golden mix. I adored Fenris, don't get me wrong, but Lupo was something special, something wonderful, and I wanted to see if lightning could strike twice. Plus, a black dog would finally enable me to use my "best" Jungle Book name. Family hates the name, but love....


Bagheera.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

About 15 years ago, I met a Golden and fell in love with the breed for all the obvious reasons.! At that time we had our beloved American Eskimo and we weren't thinking about adding another dog to our family. We bought a house with a bigger yard in a more rural area and the people we bought from had a year old Golden. I swear that it was that dog that sold the house for me and solidified that i needed a Golden to make my life complete. We searched breeders and went to look at puppies and I had several names in mind from the day we started actively searching. As soon as I held the sweet little pup that we chose I knew that Asia was the name befitting of her beauty and sweet personality. It just felt right and honestly I can't think of another name that would suit my almost 12 year old love of my life:wink2:


----------



## Ozzy666

We were camping in Murphy, NC the weekend we picked her up from the breeder. So she was named Murphy.


----------



## Anne Y.

Bodhi's name came from Patrick Swayze's character in the movie Point Break, and also from Jack Kerouac's Dharma Bums.


----------



## HollyBear

My Bernese Mountain Dog is Bodhi too for the same reason! We got him when Patrick Swayze passed away.

My Golden is Holly. She was born on Halloween and we got her a couple of days after Christmas so we felt it was fitting. Also a tribute to our golden that passed, name Haley.


----------



## Adijay

When we got him my son said he look like Lion King ..... we named him Simba


----------



## oceanlady

We named Robbie after my dad Robert who I was very close to and died in 2000.


----------



## geichel

Like Apple and its recent names for their Mac OS (El Capitan, Yosemite and Sierra) we've been on a Yosemite NP naming scheme. Our Tioga was named for the eastern portal, Tioga Pass. Tenaya is named for Tenaya Lake, 30 miles west on Tioga Pass Road. Chief Tenaya was the leader of the Ahwahnechee people in Yosemite Valley in the 19th Century.


----------



## john72kcc

Long story how she got her name but the story below tells how

The Golden Retriever


----------



## Anele

john72kcc said:


> Long story how she got her name but the story below tells how
> 
> The Golden Retriever


This touched my heart. Thank you for sharing your very special story.


----------



## Anele

Kevin: From this episode of House Hunters. (Note-- I apologize for the profanity in the link.) I found it very funny that a dog would be named "Kevin," and told my kids that if we ever got a dog, that'd be his name. A few years down the road, they all agreed to it. His name always brings a smile to people's faces.

Hugo: Named after Victor Hugo. His call name is "To Be Free," a line from my daughter's favorite book, Les Miserables. I come from a long line of activists, so his revolutionary tie is fitting.


----------



## danoon58

Seamus is named after my late father-in-law. His name was James Anthony and Seamus is Irish for James. So Seamus Anthony it is!


----------



## Cait

My husband and I are going in a farm animal theme. We will hopefully be getting our first Golden in the near future and we like the name Chicken. Other names we've saved for the future are Duck, Pig, Cat, Cow, etc. Lol, it's stupid, I know. They will have plenty of nicknames but just thinking of filling out paperwork with these "formal" names is cracking us up.


----------



## Ccreighton

full house has comet and fuller house has cosmo we have apollo god of sun and light! and our cats name is zeus apollo is also the son of zeus thought that was fun


----------



## Hilabeans

Cait said:


> My husband and I are going in a farm animal theme. We will hopefully be getting our first Golden in the near future and we like the name Chicken. Other names we've saved for the future are Duck, Pig, Cat, Cow, etc. Lol, it's stupid, I know. They will have plenty of nicknames but just thinking of filling out paperwork with these "formal" names is cracking us up.


LOL! One of Teddy's littermates is Rooster! I believe it's a combination of Rose and another name.

Teddy was named by my good friend's 5 year old daughter. We asked for names from some of our closest friends and family, and Teddy was our favorite (she also suggested Fridgey...because she was in the kitchen at the time lol). Sadly, our little friend hasn't yet met Teddy because she's very scared of animals :frown2:


----------



## Neeko13

Nitro---- named after our favorite pastime (at the time) Monday Nite Nitro....wrestling

Nash--- One of Monday NIte's wrestlers :smile2::smile2:

Neeko--- My MOther-in-laws (she had passed) favorite movies, STeven Segal in his series of Nico Toscani, Above the Law..... (Neeko wasnt spelled this way, but it worked for us)....now I always remember our Mother-in-law.... 0

We do have a rule in the house, as well, all N names, humans included!!!!:grin2::grin2:


----------



## bailey75

Bailey - I like Baileys Irish Cream which is what I was drinking when we were discussing names. Similar colour, so Bailey became Bailey.

Luna - I have a Harry Potter obsessed 10 year old, need I say more!


----------



## Cait

Hilabeans said:


> LOL! One of Teddy's littermates is Rooster! I believe it's a combination of Rose and another name.
> 
> Teddy was named by my good friend's 5 year old daughter. We asked for names from some of our closest friends and family, and Teddy was our favorite (she also suggested Fridgey...because she was in the kitchen at the time lol). Sadly, our little friend hasn't yet met Teddy because she's very scared of animals :frown2:


Rooster is a great name, I'm gonna have to keep that one in mind. LOL! 

Your Teddy is beautiful! The name Teddy will always have a special place in my heart! I can never name another dog Teddy. The dog in my signature pic was my in-laws' dog and I loved him so much, he was practically my heart dog even though he wasn't "mine." He is the reason why I fell in love with the breed. He was a GIANT - 110 lbs. lean; clearly someone wasn't a pure Golden earlier in his line. But he was the most sweet, gentle, goofy, perfect Golden ever and my little sisters, who are terrified of big animals, fell in love with Teddy because he was such an angel. An angel then and an angel now. ?


----------



## ArkansasGold

My Rocket is named after the Houston Rockets, and everyone always tells us it's the perfect name for him because he does everything at full speed. Funny anecdote: I sometimes say "easy Killer" when he's being wild and someone overhead me say that once, and looked at me with the most puzzled look on their face and said, "Is his name really Killer?" Haha! It would be a funny/ironic name for a Golden. I want to stick with "R" names for our next one, which will hopefully be a girl. Thinking of Rori (short for Aurora, as in Sleeping Beauty), and Rose and River (both Doctor Who companions). 
@bailey75 We also thought about Luna for a girl because who doesn't love Luna Lovegood!?! I'm a proud Ravenclaw myself. :grin2:


----------



## Hilabeans

Cait said:


> Rooster is a great name, I'm gonna have to keep that one in mind. LOL!
> 
> Your Teddy is beautiful! The name Teddy will always have a special place in my heart! I can never name another dog Teddy. The dog in my signature pic was my in-laws' dog and I loved him so much, he was practically my heart dog even though he wasn't "mine." He is the reason why I fell in love with the breed. He was a GIANT - 110 lbs. lean; clearly someone wasn't a pure Golden earlier in his line. But he was the most sweet, gentle, goofy, perfect Golden ever and my little sisters, who are terrified of big animals, fell in love with Teddy because he was such an angel. An angel then and an angel now. ?


Thank you! We get lots of people telling us the name fits him! Sounds like *your* Teddy was well named too! <3


----------



## Hilabeans

So I also have to add that Teddy's "middle name" is actually Pickle Pants :grin2: In 2013 my husband and I were in Louisville visiting Churchill Downs. In the museum part of the building, there was a video game where you could pretend to be riding a horse. After we finished goofing around on it, a little boy and his parents came over to play too. The parents asked what he was going to name his horse, and without missing a beat, in the cutest southern accent, he said "Pickle Pants"! We laughed so hard for so long and decided if/when we got a dog we would name it Pickle Pants! When the time came to name our pup though, we were not sure about it. I couldn't imagine standing at a dog park yelling for "Pickle Pants!" to come here! :laugh: So it's part of his name, but rarely gets used.


----------



## bailey75

@ArkansasGold my eldest is a Gryffindor but loves Luna! My youngest is a Ravenclaw too with Hermione as a middle name.

We also have a Dr Who (from the beginning) fan in the family as my eldest's middle name is Romana after the Time Lord!

Not sure what this says about my family haha!


----------



## ArkansasGold

I'm not old enough to be a Doctor Who fan from the very beginning. lol I do love the new show though. Romana is a good name! I love it! And Hermione is my hero. I'm convinced that she also asked the Sorting Hat to be in Gryffindor, because she too smart not to fit in Ravenclaw. Maybe I just want her to be one because I am. lol


----------



## Tucker's_mom6

Tucker was a character in one of my favorite books Unearthly. ?


----------



## bailey75

Haha I've already posted on this thread ?


----------



## OscarsDad

To name our first golden, Cirrus, I started leafing through the dictionary and it was the first word I came to that described him perfectly. Hudson, our second golden was named after our street, and Oscar, well he came with the name and it suits him.


----------



## Tiberi_goldens

My first golden, Annabella's name from a baby name website I had a idea of naming her Angel, Scarlet, or Huntress but I didn't have to many people who were fond of those two names and I've always been attracted to uncommon names so I stuck with Annabella.

My second golden, Hunter I was originally gonna name him Carter/Cartor but once again people seemed to not be fond of the name so I went with my second option of Hunter. Which was kinda like my one name that I was gonna name Annabella, Huntress.

My third golden, Grace-Lynn was originally gonna be Grace but someone else was going to name there puppy Grace which would confuse the both of them. Since I was training the puppies before they went to there forever homes and it kinda be awkward to ask if they could think of a different name. So I changed it to to Grace-Lynn so I wouldn't confuse the both. (Which wasn't needed since they changed the name to Lily anyways)


----------



## zeyadeen

My daughter called her Cherry when we first got her and it stayed.. Simba that was his name when we adopted him and the kids loved it so Cherry and Simba


----------



## Redroo

Our boy Victor (coming home in 3 weeks) is named after my partners Grandfather. He passed away recently, and the money from the inheritance is paying for our boy, his things and the first year of insurance. His namesake went by his middle name, so it feels like a nice link without being too close if that makes sense.


----------



## Emmdenn

Our boy's name is Denver. My boyfriend and I road-tripped from NY-Denver and then stayed in Denver for 5 days. It was an awesome trip, and we always talked about naming our future dog(s) after places we had been together, and now we have Denver! We want to eventually get a second dog, probably a female, and name her Phoenix


----------



## Honey dog

great names! :smile2:


----------



## DevWind

Guess I haven’t don’t this one. My girl’s name is Winx. Her litter theme was children’s games. It’s short for Tiddlywinks. She’s a silly girl and it just fits her personality. My boy’s name is Pilot. I’m really into music and he’s named after “Let Your Soul Be Your Pilot” by Sting. Hes a very serious, thoughtful little guy. Much like the song.


----------



## scully91

We got our name from The X-Files. Our favorite show back when we were dating. Scully!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2

Both of our last two dogs were named by our kids. Duke is named after John Wayne, my oldest son named him, and shockingly it suits him perfectly. My youngest son, who is in college, complained that he had never gotten to name a dog so when we brought "Moe" home we let him pick the name. He picked Gizmo from the movie Gremlins because the first time he got in the water he went crazy and loved it. My husband almost died. He did not like the name but in our family a deal is a deal. We now call him Moe. He's a silly, high energy puppy and honestly it does fit. I have assured my husband he can pick the next name.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians

This is a fun thread to read through! My first golden, Autumn, my dad came up with her name because she was a darker medium gold like fall colors. Then we just called her Autumn Harvest Moon for her registered name-only she is Autumn Harvest Moon II because apparently some other dog already had that name. 

For my current girl April, I came up with the name-it seemed to fit well with Autumn-we called them our "A Team" lol.  Then for her registered name it had to begin with "Seraphim's" since that's her breeder's kennel name. Then the litter theme was old movies. So I scoured the internet looking for an old movie with April in the title or a character named April. (I prefer to include the call name in the registered name). I found one called "April Love" which is about a trotter horse and I also have horses (though not trotters, but anyway) so it was a perfect fit! Her registered name became Seraphim's April Love! Incidentally, I ended up buying the movie because, you know, I had to see the movie I named my dog after; and I love it, though, I love old movies anyway-simple, clean, better than today's movies for the most part! Anyway, who know at 8-9 weeks how perfectly her name would fit? She is a total lover and cuddle bug-though I guess that can be said for most goldens!


----------



## Goldieluvr1

We had just lost our 15-year-old Labrador Retriever, Clyde. Whenever we took him to the vet, he would cower his head, and just look pathetic. Our vet would come into the room, offering treats, and Clyde would refuse to look at her.

She would call him “such a hamburger.” It always made me smile, and Clyde would very dramatically take the treat at that point.

I wanted Clyde’s legacy to live on in our new furr kid. I was playing with the words Hamburger, and I had just seen Hamilton, the musical....And Hammy just came to me. However, my sweet nickname for him is Hamburgeusa....Sort of dorky but it just somehow is perfectly perfect.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice

Maggie was born on October 23rd. She has the same birthday as my Aunt Peg so everyone wanted me to name her Maggie. So that is how Maggie came about. Her Reg Name is Malagold's Rock Star Maggie as dogs behind her there is an On The Rocks and her sire was Distant Drummer and her personality suits the name. When she walks into a room or store really just anywhere new she struts a bit and very much she feels she's is the reason everyone is there, to meet and greet her, not the other way around lol


----------



## Joanne & Asia

After we lost out first Golden at the age of 12 and a half, I knew that I needed a Golden in my life again. After a few months we contacted Asia's breeder and found out she was planning a litter. Once we decided to get one of the pups from the litter we decided on a male this time around. I was still grieving Asia and feeling her presence very strongly. I believe she guided us to our boy. He is therefore named Kismet, meaning fate or destiny. Kismet is now almost 17 months old and a confident sweet boy who has not replaced Asia but has helped fill the huge hole in my heart. He is so loved and his name just fits him so well.


----------



## Muddypaws

Kirby was named after a character in a book, she was strong, smart and independent, it was a good choice because our "Princess" is too. And she is a PRINCESS

Carlee, Duddy and Troopy were named at the rescue and we liked the names so kept them.


----------



## JenniferGolden

I've had 13 goldens over the years and one name stood out from the rest, Capone! aka Pony, he had a traumatic birth resulting in a cut along side his face which scared... hence the name Capone (after scar face Al Capone)


----------



## AyraParent

Our pup's name is Arya.

She is my husband's first dog ever in his life. He is in his 60's. And, our little girl is his first dog! He had the honor of selecting the pup we would take home and he had the honor of naming her.

My husband tends to stutter. And, since vowels are the best way to start and support speech for him - we focused on names that started with vowels. 

Arya just came naturally to him and we both love the fictional character.


----------



## gr56

Names of character from Fantastics Beast Crimes of Grinwald ?


----------



## Brett Rob

Rosie: my Nana Rosemary had passed away and had left part of her inheritance to her many grandchildren. We used the money to buy a TopBrass golden. We chose a girl and named her Rosie after Nana, Rosie had beautiful gold yellow coat. Best pup. It all worked so perfectly.


----------



## Jmcarp83

I like having dogs with a “human” name. My first golden, Ella, died of lymphoma May 2018. Immediately I knew I needed another and started looking. Went through a bunch of names and “Stella” was the only name I kept coming back to. People kept saying, “but won’t you call her Ella?” And my reply was, “No. they’re two different names.” But when I found out that Stella was born on the same day as Ella, just 11 years later, I was certain I’d made the right name choice. Funny thing is she has assumed her “position” to watch where everyone is at every moment just like Ella did.


----------



## nancie

His name is Maximus Decimus Meridius... Guess!


----------



## ForbesHutton

*Talla.*

As most of you know, Goldens are a Scottish breed (as am I, born in Glasgow), so a Scottish name was wanted.
Tara was considered, at least it's Celtic, but not good enough.
After more thought, Talla came to mind. Talla is a Southern region of Scotland and also a water reservoir near Edinburgh. It also happens to be the name of the road my Grandparents lived on in Glasgow and it's a way of remembering them both at the same time (calling her "Jim and Ellen" would confuse the hell out of everyone).
So I think I have stumbled on a unique name with great personal meaning that sounds great too.


----------



## IrisBramble

Rosie Cotton...... Can you guess??????????



My son named her i had come up with a list of 10 different names but him being a Middle Earth fan or geek like his mama wanted a Middle Earth name so i gave him these to choose from

Rosie Cotton
Arwen
Eowyn
Galadriel


He thought because she was white she was a Rosie Cotton!!!

If we get another I'd like to keep the theme going with Arwen


----------



## mzilke

Named our dog Stanley from the tv show Three's Company. Go browns


----------



## IntheWillows

Rooney comes from the owner's family name of the Pittsburg Steelers. We're pretty huge fans, and we also loved that it was a traditional Irish name, although we never knew it referenced to 'Champion' as we have no intention on showing him.


----------



## Kork70

I love Jeeps. I own an 85 CJ-7, but watching the livestreams of him playing with his littermate's, I decided Willy was it, after the old Jeep Willys.


----------



## Suechrist55

I have to spend at least 24 hours with the puppy. Then somehow, the name comes to me. My daughter always picks the puppies and I always name them. Usually, The right puppy picks my daughter.


----------



## Dunmar

Molly... I was watching Chicago fire at the time and the Bar name is Molly's lol


----------



## Tpetty09

We knew we wanted something unique and came up with Westleigh since my last name starts with West. A lot of people think her name is Wesley though.


----------



## 208747

My brother played football for the Patriots( a high school) and I wanted a Patriotic name so I before I thought about Ol Glory or Freedom and then I thought of Patriot and fell in love with it!!


----------



## 208747

Dunmar said:


> Molly... I was watching Chicago fire at the time and the Bar name is Molly's lol


I have watched I think every episode of Chicago Fire, Med, and PD but now they have One Chicago one Wednesday.


----------



## 3goldens2keep

We always try to tie our pups name into something that the parents had in their name. Many times you will see a theme running in a line of dogs, then we always tie something new into that line...

Our new dogs registered name: Kelakye's Shoot 'Em Up Cowboy (Bang) 
Kelakye's - Name of breeders Kennel
Shoot 'Em Up Cowboy - carrying western name theme of Dam and Sire shown below
Bang - call name we will use to call and send the dog on birds


Brassfire's Cowboy Casanova CDX MH WCX CCAKelakye's Tin Lizzie CDX MH WCX


----------



## Glacier Creek

My goldens name is Gouda. Her registration name is "Broomfields Up To No Gouda". Im a cheese person 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Brian de Llorente

When I named my boy I had looked at lists of most popular names and noticed how many where human names. So I ruled that option out. I also decided that I wanted something retro. So I picked a name that is out of fashion but often brings a smile to many .... Fido! 

Ironically, here in Costa Rica no one has ever heard of the name, so all of its ironic power is lost.


----------



## sevans

Both of our Goldens came from the same breeder (11 years apart) and her policy is that the registered names must include the kennel name and then each litter is assigned a “theme.” Our first boy’s litter theme was “apples.” We could choose any variety of apple and in hindsight, Jonagold would have been perfect but we thought of it after we submitted. So- he is registered as *Jameson* (I am Irish) *Newton *(there’s the apple) *of Fyke* (the kennel name). Our second pup’s litter theme was “constellations.” Again, we could choose any constellation we wished. So his registered name is *Fyke’s The Stig* (my husband’s family is Norweigan and we are fans of Top Gear) *of Puppis.*


----------



## 3goldens2keep

Our newest pups name was derived from his parents' names, following the 'western theme' already in the names...Kelakye is the name of the Breeders kennel, also, all earned titles were not included!

His name 'Kelakye’s Shoot ‘Em Up Cowboy' (call name 'Bang')

His parents' names...

'Brassfire’s Cowboy Casanova'

'Kelakye's Tin Lizzie'


----------



## raindropps87

Dean: is Dean Winchester from Supernatural
Watson: was from Sherlock Holmes 
Thor: will be from Marvel

lol we watch a lot of tv and movies


----------



## SRW

Lily, my 9 month old Lab, 'Meadow Woods Just A Lil Sweeter'

Sire - FC Sweetie's Easy Rider (Ford)
Dam - AFC Meadowwoods Girls Just Do It (Just)
Dams mother - FC AFC Lil Whiskey Girl (Lily)


----------



## Boondox

Since the breed had its origins in Scotland, when we get a new pup we take him or her to the state liquor store where the staff helps match the pup to a Scotch with the appropriate color. 








Here is Glenfiddich









This is Glenlivet in Idaho









And our newest addition, Talisker


----------



## Jasmyne

Sophie is from my fav movie Mamma Mia and Emmett just was the first name that popped in my head the first moment I saw his sweet profile photo the breeder sent me and it stuck!


----------



## Howler

Murphy's Law just seemed like a sensible name for a dog. I did not think of calling mine Scooby or Scoobs, but that would have been even better name because several people have commented that his antics and big smile remind them of Scooby-Doo.


----------



## Zerpersande

kezia14 said:


> So where did you get thename of your dog ?


His registered name is Willum Clooney of Gallus, but I call him Clooney.

The Willum is after my paternal grandfather, but with an older pronunciation and spelling.
Gallus was the name of my 13th great grandfather on my paternal grandmother’s side.
Clooney was a concession to my daughter bc she didn’t like Gallus, my original plan. Gallus has a soft final sound so I went searching and found ‘Clooney’. It means either ‘green meadows’ or ‘intriguing rogue’. Clooney is developing more as the latter.


----------



## diane0905

Logan is a Scottish name and it is also the name of the town my father was born in in West Virginia. It means mountain hollow — which is a sheltered valley that may or may not have a watercourse. Logan prefers one.


----------



## KellyH

I'm a writer so Bronte was named after my favourite author - Charlotte Bronte (NOT Emily).


----------

